# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  accertamento tarsu

## danilo sciuto

Buongiorno !!  :Smile:  
Vorrei sapere la vostra esperienza in merito al comportamento dei vostri comuni in caso di omessa denunzia Tarsu. In altre parole, cosa succede dalle vostre parti se un contribuente non denunzia l'immobile all'ufficio Tarsu ?
Che sanzioni irroga il comune, ed in base a quale metratura della casa ? 
Grazie per i contributi.

----------


## swami

sanzione di 51 euro ... dal regolamento comunale ...  
Per lomessa presentazione della denuncia, anche di variazione, si applica la sanzione
amministrativa dal cento al duecento per cento della tassa o della maggiore tassa dovuta, con un
minimo di


Se la denuncia è infedele si applica la sanzione dal cinquanta al cento per cento della maggiore
tassa dovuta. Se lomissione o lerrore attengono ad elementi non incidenti sullammontare della
tassa e non arrecano pregiudizio allesercizio delle azioni di controllo non si applica alcuna
sanzione.
Per le violazioni concernenti la mancata esibizione o trasmissione di atti e documenti o dellelenco
di cui allart. 9, comma 4, del presente regolamento , ovvero per la mancata restituzione di
questionari nei sessanta giorni dalla richiesta o per la loro mancata compilazione o compilazione
incompleta o infedele si applica una sanzione amministrativa da


Le sanzioni di cui ai commi 1 e 2 sono ridotte ad un quarto se, entro il termine per ricorrere alle
commissioni tributarie, interviene adesione del contribuente allavviso di accertamento.
Sulle somme dovute a titolo di tributo e addizionale si applicano interessi semestrali per ritardata
iscrizione a ruolo nella percentuale prevista dal Regolamento Generale delle Entrate, a decorrere
dal semestre successivo a quello in cui doveva essere eseguito il pagamento e fino alla data di
consegna dei ruoli nei quali è effettuata liscrizione delle somme predette al concessionario.

----------


## fabioalessandro

applichi la sanzione del 100% sulla tassa non pagata (per l'importo dipende dal regolamento comunale, potrebbe essere calcolata sui mq, sul nucelo familiare, sul metodo misto)

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il punto è questo: se il comune non sa di quanti mq è composta la casa, come fa a irrogare una sanzione commisurandola all'imposta dovuta ?? 
La dichiarazione ai fini Tarsu non è come quella Ici, per la quale si può controllare con il catasto; per gli immobili risultano i vani, ma non i mq .....  :Confused:

----------


## Patty76

> Il punto è questo: se il comune non sa di quanti mq è composta la casa, come fa a irrogare una sanzione commisurandola all'imposta dovuta ?? 
> La dichiarazione ai fini Tarsu non è come quella Ici, per la quale si può controllare con il catasto; per gli immobili risultano i vani, ma non i mq .....

  Da noi fanno depositare la planimetria con tanto di scala.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
Se è abitazione principale poi non è proprio possibile non denunciare l'immobile: il comune non ti rilascia la residenza se non passi prima all'ufficio per l'iscrizione dell'immobile!  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Da noi fanno depositare la planimetria con tanto di scala.....

  In quale occasione ?    

> Se è abitazione principale poi non è proprio possibile non denunciare l'immobile: il comune non ti rilascia la residenza se non passi prima all'ufficio per l'iscrizione dell'immobile!

  Iscrizione .... dove ??

----------


## maxrobby

> Buongiorno !!  
> Vorrei sapere la vostra esperienza in merito al comportamento dei vostri comuni in caso di omessa denunzia Tarsu. In altre parole, cosa succede dalle vostre parti se un contribuente non denunzia l'immobile all'ufficio Tarsu ?
> Che sanzioni irroga il comune, ed in base a quale metratura della casa ? 
> Grazie per i contributi.

  Per esperienza (ahimè) personale, il comune invia un modello di autodenuncia nel quale è chiesta, tra le altre cose, la quadratura dell'appartamento.
A quel punto, sta a te dichiarare la quadratura, il comune se ne va per idea in base ai vani, di certo non viene a casa a controllare.
Per quanto riguarda la piantina in scala, mi è stata chiesta solo per immobili strumentali in locazione a soggetti Iva, in quanto ci sono aree che sono esenti dall'imposta.

----------


## Patty76

Allora io ti posso parlare solo per l'abitazione principale per esperienza diretta.  
Una volta acquistato l'immobile devi andare con l'atto di acquisto del notaio e la piantina planimetrica presso un ufficio delegato dal Comune alla riscossione della Tarsu. Una volta registrato l'immobile per la tassa, loro ti rilasciano un foglio di avvenuta registrazione e con quello vai al Comune a chiedere la residenza.

----------


## fabioalessandro

scusate ma vi siete dimenticati dell'agenzia del territorio?????? ex catasto
li ci sono tutte le planimetrie, misure, vani ecc ecc
quindi su quello si basa l'avviso di accertamento
ovviamente dedotto del 20&#37; di franchiggia
inoltre quando comprate o cedete un fabbricato al comune dovete (per legge non fiscale) portare la cessione di fabbricato in duplice copia 
una per il comune ed una per la questura
alcune di queste presentano gli estremi catastali
inoltre in sede di cambio di residenza normalmente il comune vi chiede la comunicazione tarsu

----------


## Niccolò

> Buongiorno !!  
> Vorrei sapere la vostra esperienza in merito al comportamento dei vostri comuni in caso di omessa denunzia Tarsu. In altre parole, cosa succede dalle vostre parti se un contribuente non denunzia l'immobile all'ufficio Tarsu ?
> Che sanzioni irroga il comune, ed in base a quale metratura della casa ? 
> Grazie per i contributi.

  
Io non denunciai un cambio di proprietà.
In teoria avrei dovuto subire una sanzione, in pratica dopo 4 anni non l'ho ancora ricevuta  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fabioalessandro

scusa come hai fatto a non denunciare il passaggio di proprietà
per il catatsto avrebbe dovuto pensarci il notaio in sede di rogito
poi a te spettava la comunicazione al comune

----------


## Niccolò

> scusa come hai fatto a non denunciare il passaggio di proprietà
> per il catatsto avrebbe dovuto pensarci il notaio in sede di rogito
> poi a te spettava la comunicazione al comune

  Sì, hai ragione. Non era il passaggio di proprietà ma di possesso. Prima ci stava mio nonno e poi ci sono andato io.
Dovevo fare la variazione ma l'ho fatto con abbondante ritardo, ma non mi hanno chiesto niente, malgrado mi avessero detto che mi avrebbero inserito la sanzione nella prima rata utile.

----------


## swami

> Se è abitazione principale poi non è proprio possibile non denunciare l'immobile: il comune non ti rilascia la residenza se non passi prima all'ufficio per l'iscrizione dell'immobile!

  anche da me quando cambi la residenza ti fanno compilare un modello per la TARSU diversamente t arriva a casa quando apri i contatori per acqua-luce-gas!  :EEK!:

----------


## fabioalessandro

presenta dichiarazione tarsu con ravv
almeno eviti la sanzione per il 2007
poi se abiti a napoli puoi richiedere tranquillamente il rimborso  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## amedeo

Nel caso in cui l'abitazione è adibita ad uso promiscuo è non viene presentata la denuncia di variazione e si continua a pagare la tarsu come abitazione civile, ai fini dell'accertamento come fanno gli Enti locali a determinare la maggiore tassa dovuta per destinazione di una parte dell'abitazione ad uso professionale?
Nel caso in cui un professionista si iscriva all'albo di appartenenza con apertura di partita Iva destinando come domicilio la propria abitazione civile sebbene ancora non occupi parte dell'immobile per uso professionale o tale occupazione non sia particolarmente evidente è giusto presentare la denuncia di variazione?

----------


## Salvo

mi sa che vi dimenticate anche che (almeno qui a Palermo) il comune è collegato telematicamente con il Catasto.
Tanto è vero che l'accertamento si basa proprio sui dati catastali.
Inoltre quando fate un cambio di residenza compilate anche un modulo ai fini TARSU con l'indicazione dei mq.

----------


## steam1958

Gi&#224; che ci siamo, vediamo di approfondire anche l'annosa questione della TARSU applicata sulle pertinenze. (Pagher&#242; la consulenza a chi mi invier&#224; la parcella :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ) 
Il mio problema &#232; il seguente: 
Ho un magazzino catg. c/2 di mq 35 acquistato nel 1982 che - *di fatto* - &#232; da considerare _pertinenza_ dell'abitazione principale, in quanto asserve l'abitazione con funzione di "ripostiglio". Dico "di fatto" poich&#232; (haim&#232 :Wink:  in passato non ho fatto nulla per farla risultare ufficialmente "pertinenza", n&#232;  presentato alcuna denuncia ai fini TARSU, poich&#232;, ritenevo che la prassi normalmente utilizzata in altri ambiti nazionali, fosse valevole anche per il comune di Agrigento (_e cio&#232; che i locali C/2 anche se non classificati come pertinenze, potevano fruire di esenzione totale TARSU purch&#232; privi di allaccio a qualsivoglia utenza - ENEL - ACQUA - GAS - SCARICHI ecc..._ -) condizioni minime che oggettivamente escludono che il locale possa essere abitabile e che, in definitiva, possa produrre R.S.U. 
Bene (anzi, male): 
Nel 2006 l'I.N.P.A. (concessionario del comune di AG) mi invia una cartella esattoriale per mancata denuncia ai fini TARSU e mancato pagamento TARSU per l'anno 2001, con applicazione di sanzioni ed interessi per oltre 150,00 €. 
Con istanza in autotutela ho rappresentato le suddette circostanze, ovvero che il locale &#232; totalmente inidoneo a produrre R.S.U. per mancanza dei requisiti minimi. 
Dopo oltre 10 mesi, l'I.N.P.A. invia 2 loro funzionari per un sopralluogo al fine verificare quanto asserito (mancanza luce, acqua, gas ecc..) e nel contempo hanno fatto delle fotografie al locale, riferendomi - verbalmente - che non ci sarebbero stati problemi al riconoscimento dell'istanza e che comunque l'esito finale era subordinato all'esame delle foto a cura del Comune (!). Nell'occasione non mi hanno neppure rilasciato copia del verbale di sopralluogo (!!) 
Dopo ulteriori 3 mesi, l'I.N.P.A. rigetta l'istanza in autotutela con la seguente mtivazione (che a mio giudizio &#232; carente e costituisce una presunzione enorme): 
"""_dal sopralluogo effettuato si rileva l'infondatezze dell'istanza, poich&#232; dal sopralluogo in data ... &#232; emerso che il locale &#232; adibito a deposito e pertanto non si pu&#242; escludere che possanno essere prodotti R.S.U.. Pertanto l'istanza viene rigettata e si comferma a tutti gli effetti di legge l'avviso di accertamento_ """""" 
Morale della favola: hanno rigettato l'istanza che per me andava pienamente accolta ed inoltre, a causa della loro lentezza burocratica (che definisco grave) mi hanno impedito di opporre il ricorso in Commissione Tributaria entro i 60 gg dalla notifica dell'atto, contro il quale, ormai credo non ci sia pi&#249; niente da fare. 
Per il momento, io ho pagato la somma imposta, per non incorrere ad ulteriori contensiosi che mi darebbero fastidio, ma - se trovo il modo - vorrei richiedere il rimborso della somma pagata per questa enorme ingiustizia. 
Secondo voi &#232; normale tassare un cittadino e disconoscere, con una motivazione del genere, alcuni diritti agevolativi che in altre realt&#224; italiane sono pienamente riconosciute???

----------


## fabioalessandro

in realtà l'unico mezzo di difesa era il ricorso
l'istanza di autotutela non interrompe i termini per eventuale ricorso
dopo i 60 giorni l'atto diventa definitivo
ormai nn puoi far più nulla
per il 2002 sei avvisato fai ricorso in commissione
se cerchi bene nell arete ci sono tantissime sentenze a riguardo
la prima FONDAMENTALE è la presenza dell'uomo nei locali
cioè se la presenza è cosi sporadica vuol dire che il locale non è idoneo a produrre rifiuti
ormai si sa la tarsu più che una tassa è diventata un imposta per i comuni

----------

